# White slimy build up on ATO pipes



## Andrew Butler (13 Nov 2018)

Hello,
Unsure of the best place to post this or the best way to try and explain as photos just don't do it so here goes .......

I use an Auto Aqua smart ATO micro on my tank.
I have a container filled with tap water where my pump sits, sometimes but not all of the time I add a dechlorinator (Seachem Prime) to the water but unsure if that could be the problem so have been trying without.
The sensor lives in the tank as I use an external filter not a sump.
The pipe trails straight upwards from the pump to the aquarium and I have the anti-syphon fitting attached just at the top of the container above the water line.

My main problem is over time I'm getting a slightly slimy feeling white build up on my pipes in the water storage container.

Also at times I've have had black spots inside the pipe above the water storage which remains empty.

Anyone have any clues or suggestions?

Andrew


----------



## Edvet (13 Nov 2018)

I think that's normal. Fill a bucket of water, put it away in the dark and there will be slimy cover on the walls eventually, even if you start with RO water. Probably bacterial, not dangerous


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Nov 2018)

Thanks @Edvet let's hope it is normal and not dangerous!


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Nov 2018)

And to add to it.......
pipe is now not white and slimy but has some black coloured slime with it.  It is all what sits either in or just above the water.


----------



## Zeus. (13 Nov 2018)

Think I would purge it though with 'Hot' Weak bleach or Miltons solution every so often - I do with my ferts lines every so often, Leave dry overnight then purge with some water with Prime in


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Nov 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Think I would purge it though with 'Hot' Weak bleach or Miltons solution every so often


 I have the pumps ready to do exactly that with tomorrow, I'll probably just replace the tubing for what it costs and try keeping on top of it a bit more.


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Nov 2018)

Just a thought.................Potassium Sorbate can be used to prevent mould forming in fertilisers which is dosed into aquariums, do you think it could have the same effect on tap water used for my ATO and might help to keep either the white furry build up or black spots along the pipe that stays dry aside from when topping up?

I am also unsure if treating the water in the ATO tank with prime is a good thing, bad thing or doesn't really matter for the smallish amount it adds weekly, thoughts?


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Jan 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> Potassium Sorbate can be used to prevent mould forming in fertilisers which is dosed into aquariums, do you think it could have the same effect on tap water used for my ATO and might help to keep either the white furry build up or black spots along the pipe that stays dry aside from when topping up?


any views on this?


----------



## Andrew Butler (4 Aug 2019)

Well I've been keeping them clean but still having the same problems only worse than in the photo.
No ideas from anyone?


----------

